# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόταση για καταγραφικό και κάμερες

## avr

Χαίρεται

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι καταγραφικό και τι κάμερες να βάλω  στο σύστημα παρακολούθησης που θέλω να φτιάξω.
Οι κάμερες θα μπουν σε ύψος 5 μέτρων απο το έδαφος.
Η μια θέλω να βλέπει την απόσταση των 5 μέτρων(θα την βάλω για την είσοδο) και η άλλη ένα δρομάκι παράλληλα του κτηρίου σχεδόν 30 μέτρα.
Φως δεν υπάρχει την νύχτα αλλά θα βάλω προβολέα με αισθητήρα κίνησης.
Επίσης θέλω να βάλω και μια ευρυγώνια κάμερα για να καταγράφει το εσωτερικό.
Το καταγραφικό να είναι 4 καναλιών και με 500αρι σκληρό.
Θέλω να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας σε κάμερες και καταγραφικά που έχετε δοκιμάσει και αν με καλύβουν λόγω της απόστασης που θέλω να μπουν.
Επίσης ότι άλλο έχετε να προτείνε ευπρόσδεκτο!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## vassilios73

Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά πρόσφατα εγκατέστησα κι εγώ κάμερες στο σπίτι μου μετά από μια μικρή έρευνα αγοράς και θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου.
Πρώτα απ΄όλα, ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις, πάντως μια οικονομική λύση είναι αυτή που εφήρμοσα κι εγώ.
Καταγραφικό έβαλα *αυτό*​.
Κάμερες 2 από αυτές *εδώ* και 5 παρόμοιες με αυτές *εδώ*.
Δεν έχουν και την πιο τέλεια ανάλυση αλλά και το κόστος είναι αναλόγως χαμηλό.
Για μικρές αποστάσεις, εώς 10-15 μέτρα ας πούμε, ενδείκνυται κάμερα με φακό 3,6 mm, ενώ για μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, έχει varifocal κάμερες (π.χ. 2,8mm - 12mm), όπου ρυθμίζεις εσύ την ακριβή εστίαση. Αυτές ξεφεύγουν σε τιμή λίγο παραπάνω. 
Να πάρεις κάμερες που διαθέτουν IR leds για να βιντεοσκοπούν και την νύχτα.
Επίσης θα χρειαστείς τροφοδοτικά, καλώδια και βύσματα (bnc και τροφοδοσίας dc).
Προσωπικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος με το αποτέλεσμα και με τα χρήματα που διέθεσα.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο.

Edit: Το αντίστοιχο dvr για 4 κάμερες που ανέφερες, είναι γύρω στα 15 ευρώ φθηνότερο από αυτό που αγόρασα εγώ.
Σκληρό δίσκο έβαλα 1ΤΒ, γύρω στα 70 ευρώ, μαζί με τα μεταφορικά, (έναν hitachi Sata 2 πήρα).
Αν οι παραπομπές μου στα καταστήματα αντιτίθενται στους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ, ζητώ συγνώμη και παρακαλώ ας σβηστούν πάραυτα.

----------


## avr

Το ότι πληρώσεις πέρνεις είναι παντού!!
Το καταγραφικό φαίνεται καλό. Εχει λογισμικό που σου δίνει για το κινητό?

παρακολούθηση μέσω κινητού 3G*( BlackBerry,IPhone,Android,Win CE,Symbian)*
Για κάμερες διαθέτω μέχρι 50€ πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά...
Πόσο σου στοίχησε όλο το πακέτο?

----------


## vassilios73

> Το ότι πληρώσεις πέρνεις είναι παντού!!
> Το καταγραφικό φαίνεται καλό. Εχει λογισμικό που σου δίνει για το κινητό?
> 
> παρακολούθηση μέσω κινητού 3G*( BlackBerry,IPhone,Android,Win CE,Symbian)*
> Για κάμερες διαθέτω μέχρι 50€ πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά...
> Πόσο σου στοίχησε όλο το πακέτο?



Υπάρχει σελίδα που κατεβάζεις το λογισμικό, πάρε μια γεύση *εδώ*
Γύρω στα 450 μου βγήκε όλο το πακέτο, αλλά εγώ έβαλα και πολλές κάμερες (7) και πολύ καλώδιο, τροφοδοτικά, κλπ κλπ.

----------


## giwrgosss

καταγραφικό θα σου έλεγα avtech .. .. το γιατί γουγλιτ , μετά στρώνεσαι  και διαβάζεις τα εδώ θρεαντ του φόρουμ μας , και φρέσκα , έχουν εξαντληθεί τα θέματα περί καμερων και κλπ, μν περιμένεις να σου κάνω κοπυ πειστ τα νήματα γιατί βαριέμαι ... οταν τα διαβάσεις και εχεις κάποια απορία εδω είμαστε , απορίες του τύπου  συνδέεται στο κιν = δεν διάβασες τίποτα στο φορουμ ... υπάρχει πολύ πληροφορία εδω στο φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## athenaum

Αν θελεις το καλυτερο της αγορας με αποσταση ειναι το Hikvision http://www.ilka.gr/secilkagr/hikvision.html το πρωτο σε πωλησεις παγκοσμια πανευκολο με ετοιμα dns τσαμπα με 5 χρονια εγγυηση και μολις 10w καταναλωση αθορυβο με την καλυτερη ταχυτητα μεταδοσης και την καλυτερη συμπιεση δεδομενων και διαχειρηση του δισκου.πεντε- δεκα ευρω που ειναι ακριβοτερο απο το avtech θα σε αποζημιωσει σε πολυ μικρο βαθος χρονουΑυτα για επωνυμα Για no name αυτο εδω
http://ebw.gr/l/11035 με 2 χρονια εγγυηση γλυτωνεις καποια ευρωπουλα

----------


## oceanborn

Γεια σας, παιδιά.Κεγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω σε ένα αγρόκτημα σύστημα με 3 κάμερες(οι δύο θα ήθελα να "βλέπουν" σε μεγάλη απόσταση ενώ η μία σε μικρή), το σήμα τους να καταγράφεται σε ένα καταγραφικό(πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω καταγραφικό και σκληρό δίσκο που να συνδέεται στο καταγραφικό, έτσι?) ενώ οι κάμερες να μπορούν να καταγράφουν τη νύχτα αλλά μόνο όταν παίρνουν σήμα από κάποιους αισθητήρες κίνησης. Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω και κάποιο κέντρο? Πως μπορώ να τα συνδυάσω αυτά?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου...αυτες οι ρυθμισεις που θελεις να κανεις γινονται μεσα απο το καταγραφικο...κεντρο συναγερμου δεν χρειαζεσαι εκτος κι αν θελεις οταν βλεπουν κινηση να χτυπα και συναγερμος ταυτοχρονα...για DVR σου προτεινω κι εγω τα Hikvision διοτι ειναι μακραν τα καλυτερα σε ποιοτητα εικονας αλλα λιγο πιο ακριβα(οτι πληρωσεις θα παρεις ) και για καμερες πρεπει να βαλεις με μεγαλο ζουμ για τις μεγαλες αποστασεις...μπορεις και μονος να τα καταφερεις αρκει να πιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου..
για καμερες κοιτα εδω http://www.technology-experts.gr/kam...b647d2fab95b11
για DVR κοιτα εδω http://www.ebw.gr/el/category/2078/DVR-Recorders

----------

vtsotras (27-04-19)

----------


## oceanborn

Stinger, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Θα δω πολύ σοβαρά τις προτάσεις σου και θα προχωρήσω στην εγκατάσταση.

----------

